# Burton Custom Flying V 158W or 160



## brdm0409 (Nov 4, 2013)

Im looking to buy a new board and the Burton Custom Flying V has caught my attention. Im looking to buy a 2013 model. I am about 5'10-5'11 165 lbs with a size 13 boot. I would say I am an advanced rider who likes glades, groomers primarily and some park. I just dont know if the 160cm will be too long or not, or if the size 13 boot is too big for the board. Im leaning toward the 160 cm board because it is cheaper online than the 158w. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Start here :

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/562305-post10.html

Then send a PM to Wiredsport. 

My guess is that you'll wed a wide board with that foot size but measuring is the way to know. Also some boots like burton have a size smaller exterior so that's also a factor. 

For length if you're an advanced rider I think you could go
160, would be nice for carving groomers, long boards tend to be more stable. I weigh 185 and ride burton boards from 158 to 163.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

The 158w is only 3mm wider(less than 1/8th of an inch)than the 160. I'm also looking at the exact same board & size.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Bravado said:


> The 158w is only 3mm wider(less than 1/8th of an inch)than the 160. I'm also looking at the exact same board & size.


Incorrect. The difference is 3mm only at the waist. Where it makes a difference (binding/foot positions) the difference is half a cm or more.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

brdm0409 said:


> Im looking to buy a new board and the Burton Custom Flying V has caught my attention. Im looking to buy a 2013 model. I am about 5'10-5'11 165 lbs with a size 13 boot. I would say I am an advanced rider who likes glades, groomers primarily and some park. I just dont know if the 160cm will be too long or not, or if the size 13 boot is too big for the board. Im leaning toward the 160 cm board because it is cheaper online than the 158w. I appreciate any advice.


interesting enough, on burton's board finder, it's not spec-ing a wide board for a size 13 boot.

Their board finder says 154 cm board... but, in the end, the length of the board is really more personal preference.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Incorrect. The difference is 3mm only at the waist. Where it makes a difference (binding/foot positions) the difference is half a cm or more.


Half a cm wider than the 160 at the bindings?

Why do companies still bother with measuring at the waist when it's the binding position that matters?


----------



## JT704 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 13's ride a 158 Wide in a Custom Flying V. Love it. They fit fine. I ride 15 and 12 at about 23". Ive never had a drag problem.


----------



## brdm0409 (Nov 4, 2013)

I know. The waist measurement is pointless. That is where my confusion stems from. Well it looks like the 160 sold out while I was at work today. Oh well, so it looks like I am going with the 158W. The Burton website says it works with large bindings in the sizing guide. The large bindings say size 10+ so i dont think I can go wrong. The 158 should be a good length as I am coming off a 155 K2 Anagram. Just have to fork over another $45.


----------



## brdm0409 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the response. That is reassuring. Im going to order mine. Getting large Burton Cartels with it. Cant wait for snow in NH!


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

If the tip and tail are only a 2.2mm size differnce and the waist 3mm according too Burton how by snowboard design can it be 5mm plus at bindings?


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry that they sold out. I'm sure you'll be Happy with 158w. I've been out for a couple years due to cancer and liver transplant but am back and am also looking for new board.
I have a 2008 TRS 158w and was debating to go a liittle longer with new board. Sorry if my information may have been incorrect. Enjoy your new board!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Bravado said:


> If the tip and tail are only a 2.2mm size differnce and the waist 3mm according too Burton how by snowboard design can it be 5mm plus at bindings?


Deeper sidecut and shorter board length...


----------



## brdm0409 (Nov 4, 2013)

Bravado said:


> Sorry that they sold out. I'm sure you'll be Happy with 158w. I've been out for a couple years due to cancer and liver transplant but am back and am also looking for new board.
> I have a 2008 TRS 158w and was debating to go a liittle longer with new board. Sorry if my information may have been incorrect. Enjoy your new board!


Thanks. Wish you a speedy recovery, sounds rough. Ya Im sure the 158W will be fine. Its annoying that there isnt a binding measurement. Probably because people position their bindings in a few locations.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know what price you found your board at but at Ski, Snowboard, Wakeboard, Skateboard & the Freshest Clothes | evo they have 158w and 160 Custom Flying V boards for $455.90. Wanted to give you heads up, it's a pretty good price.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

The $455.90 is for a 2014. I just picked up a 160. I went to a K2 maysis 10 boot. Should pack in,normally wear 11.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

It seems that you are very knowledgeable. Have you any experience or know someone that has demoed K2 maysis boot or Burton est bindings. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Bravado said:


> It seems that you are very knowledgeable. Have you any experience or know someone that has demoed K2 maysis boot or Burton est bindings. Any information would be appreciated.


Which est binding?

General discussion of EST and hinge tech here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/101049-burton-hinge-est.html


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a binding geared more for all mountain free ride. Just picked up a Custom Flying V. I've been riding an 08 TRS & Targas. Wanting to go lighter weight without losing performance. Any suggestions?
Thanks for the thread!


----------



## brdm0409 (Nov 4, 2013)

Bravado said:


> I'm looking for a binding geared more for all mountain free ride. Just picked up a Custom Flying V. I've been riding an 08 TRS & Targas. Wanting to go lighter weight without losing performance. Any suggestions?
> Thanks for the thread!


I got the Custom flying V from the house.com. A new 2013 model for $370.00. Try Burton Cartel bindings. They have incredible reviews. I picked up 2013's from evo.com for $140.00. I cant wait to try that setup.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! $140.00 is a great price. Evo has some really good prices.
I'm still not 100% sure which binding, cartel, malavita, genesis or diode. I'm going to check out bindings tomorrow and make a decision before they sell out. Thanks again.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

Ordered the cartels. Really Appreciate the Heads Up. I'll let you know how this set up performs for me. Let me know how your new set up works out. Now all we need is some Snow!!! Thanks Again!


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

They have some really good deals on Burton stuff right now at Sportchalet.com

The Burton Flying V in a few sizes at like $175 and even the Cartel in Grey i think for $103.

It seems it may be a little late for you but i guess it could possibly help someone else out!


----------

